# Field Archery: Anyone running Blazer X2 Vanes ??



## Sgt. Fury (May 30, 2010)

Anyone running Blazer X2 vanes with their field arrow set-up? 

Too big for Field archery ??


*My Bow:*

- 2014 Hoyt Pro Edge Elite
- 29" DL
- 62.5 lbs.


*I'm planning to run the following:*

- Victory Archery VAPs
- .400 spine
- 27.75" carbon to carbon
- pin bushings
- Easton pin G-Nocks
- 140 grain glue-in points
*- Bohing Blazer X2 vanes*


Archer's Advantage shows that the above would be a perfect "spine match" for my bow.


**** I know that Flex Fletch 187's are the cat's meow. However, I'm partial to Bohnings. I've run the X2's for a long time in 3D without issues. I've never tried the Bohning X-vanes, so I thought I would go with what is familiar to me. *Are the Bohning X2's too high of a profile for Field shooting ???*


Any and All advice is MUCH APPRECIATED !!!!


----------



## V-STROM 650 (Feb 23, 2010)

Been shooting them for the last 2 seasons; for me they get hit a bit more often than the ff187's, but how often depends on how good you shoot and who and how many people you are shooting with. I'm satisfied...


----------



## CHPro (May 21, 2002)

Use whatever works for you. However that said, sounded like you were hitting 540 already on your first time out shooting field. I suspect you're going to find out a couple things with those higher profile Bohnings: first, the higher profile and softer texture on the Bohning is going to be conducive to lots of ripped up vanes and I'm not sure the Bohnings hold up quite as well in flight with ripped up vanes and second, if you pass through a target with those Bohnings they are going to tend to wrinkle and tear. Personally I don't think you need that high a profile vane for field, especially off a skinny arrow like the VAP's. Bohning does make a shorter, lower profile vane if you want to stick with that brand. Otherwise the Flex Fletch 187's are popular as you are aware, as well as the AAE vanes.

That would be my preference anyway...............

>>-------->


----------



## Bucks (Jul 27, 2005)

Blazers are stiff and shouldn't wrinkle, and the X2 is a smaller version. the material was one of the first designed to shoot thru the whisker biscuit.

I am have some 4 fletched to see what happens.


----------



## CHPro (May 21, 2002)

Is the X2 the smaller 1.5" or 1.75" vane? If so, that's the one I was trying to refer to in my post to use as an alternative to the high profile Blazers. I know a couple guys in my neck of the woods shooting the shorter Blazer vanes and I wouldn't really refer to those as being a "high" profile vane - not really any higher profile than the FF or AAE's. And yes, definitely stiff enough as well. My apologies for confusing the high profile Blazer hunter vanes with the X2's. 

>>-------->


----------



## ccwilder3 (Sep 13, 2003)

They do not hold up well in my experience to field or FITA shooting where there's several people shooting at the same target.


----------



## aljburk (Jan 6, 2007)

I have some X-Impacts wearing the X2's but i havent put them to the test yet. Hopefully next week!


----------



## Sgt. Fury (May 30, 2010)

Thanks for the help everyone!


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

Flex fletch 187s appear real popular


----------



## erdman41 (May 6, 2009)

I just switchef to X2's from 1.5" X1. The X2's seem to ne a little more forgiving. 

Flex Fletch left a bad taste in my mouth as my luck and timing when I tried them they had switched releasing agents and I could not get them to stick no matter how I tried. I guess there was a small window when they experimented with the agent but I was lucky enough to get them.


----------



## ThunderEagle (May 11, 2011)

I was trying Bohning X-Vanes (shield cut) 2.25 this year. I've used the X2's and the 1.75 X Shield cuts previously. I don't know that I noticed much difference between the X2's and the 1.75 X-Vane. I kind of like the Shield cuts better aesthetically. I just refletched my X-Impacts with the 1.75's as the 2.25's were getting small tears or actual arrow holes in them and I was repairing them a little too often for my liking.

I don't know if it has made a difference or not, but I'm anecdotically shooting a little bit better with the 1.75 vs the 2.25.


----------



## Deputy Archer (Apr 12, 2009)

Been shooting 1.75 x vanes on goldtip ultra lights for 2 years. No problems what so ever with tears or wrinkles. Shoot in sine big groups too packing those arrows on top of each other.


----------

